# PCRL & Jmotors show car R34 GTR



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi guys and galls,

Just got the first pics from our Jmotors import partner from Luxembourg.
Jmotors provided all Parts on the car and we are also using it as showcase for Luxembourg and region clients.:clap:

Sorry for the poor quality pics for now. The pics were taken at a cinema in Lux. where we exhibited the car for the new Fast and Furious premiere.

More quality pics, and pics without the promotion stickers on it soon.

Probably one of the only British Racing Green R34 GTRs in world
Car is running around 550HP with various Tomei and HKS bits.

Regards

Chris


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

I love the green, but the vynal kills it for me...but I know its a show car. Now lets see some engine pics!


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

scby rex said:


> I love the green, but the vynal kills it for me...but I know its a show car. Now lets see some engine pics!


Well yeah the stickers are awefull for a decent look, but we need them for now, as impact is all in this business . . 

I have ordered a professional photographer to shoot the car when the promotion time is over and the stickers off the car.:wavey:


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

I cant deal with that colour, what colour was it before?

Nice cage and kit.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree *GT51R* - terrible colour :runaway: and the decals... M... I understand the need. Great looking car otherwise.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

It looked great in the 1st pic when i thought itwas black/red, sorry


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Well the pics don't do the car really justice and the stickers either not . . . 

There was a choice to make, what ever we want a car that is just normal cool or a car that polarizes.
We choose racing green, for that purpose . .as orange is to mickety mouse and other colors for R34s have been tons on this forum or on the net.

The idea was to have racing green, with a cool silver combination for the cage and wheels.


Wait until we post pics from it in the sun.
Thanks for the comments

Chris


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

I like the green idea, and it looks pretty good, IMHO. 

Not too sure about the Welsh dragon on the side, though...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thrust said:


> I like the green idea, and it looks pretty good, IMHO.
> 
> Not too sure about the Welsh dragon on the side, though...


Be doomed it's the luxembourgish Coat of arms and red lion of luxembourg (restyled thought)








The red lion is the lux shops logo actually:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

This isn´t by any chance my old GTR:nervous:

as this looks pretty much like it......


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

same colour as my ex Falken super taikyu shell...


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> This isn´t by any chance my old GTR:nervous:
> 
> as this looks pretty much like it......


Is it?
Because if so, my next vacation destination will be Luxemburg, shooting the man responsible for this mess in the face !

How can people be so out of taste and disrespect the former owners work so much? :nervous:

I really hope it isnt your old car !


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

BenGTR said:


> Is it?
> Because if so, my next vacation destination will be Luxemburg, shooting the man responsible for this mess in the face !
> 
> How can people be so out of taste and disrespect the former owners work so much? :nervous:
> ...


Stay cool,we dont even know if this is/was mine...everybody has a different taste,i have seen far worse examples....


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

uke:uke:uke:uke: sorry thats just wrong....even to make an impact surely more thought could of went into it?


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Just to make something clear:

I don't know if this is Evo's ex car or another one, as there had been a few crashed R34 GTRs in the region.

Second even if it is Evos ex-car, I don't think that anybody who owns the car now, or better say, repaired the car for a big amount of money, has to pay any tribute to previous owners . . . Evo's car was sold and driven in to pieces, anybody who would have invested in that crashed car, should diserve the title"idealist". Also was Evos GTR not the design winning machine, as it had just standard R34 GTR looks with some Nismo parts and Volk wheels. . . . . like 1000 other R34 GTRs.

Last thing: The green looks stunning neverless, not my cup of tea, but a bit of respect should be appropriated . .as this car was in pieces definately,not so long time ago. . .being Evo's car or one of the 2 others crashed ones I have seen.

Regards

Chris


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

jmotors said:


> Just to make something clear:
> 
> I don't know if this is Evo's ex car or another one, as there had been a few crashed R34 GTRs in the region.
> 
> ...


Chris,if this would be my ex car....you would know it....im sure in that place(i mean its the place where my old car,after "Serge" crashed it, was stored....there is just one tyresdealer which try`s to specialise in GTR´s in Lux.......im 1000% sure he had not had a few crashed GTR´s which needed a complete paintjob to not look like before......like a totaled GTR V-specII....this car looks like mine(if you think mine didn´t look like a designwinning machine,i have not seen anything like that from Jmotors,just the usual car exporter stuff,pictures from other companys etc....so think twice befor you write something......hope you understand what i mean....

Just answer my simple question,*is this my old GTR or not*......same wheels,same sideskirts,a lot of tomei-parts,550hp,dark model 2000 or V-specII seats,wrong bonnet,looks like the bigger rear brake......that sounds pretty much like my old car...which you wrote that you know the guy who will repair it and you had allready all parts on order........tell the truth...

This is not going to be a question regarding tribute to me or bulls*it like that,it was just a simple question....

At last:



jmotors said:


> Your ex-car will be revived and on the road in 2009 for sure.
> 
> Don't ask me who, how and where . . . all I can say is that the parts we supplied will let it look like new in a few months hopefully.:smokin:


So you dont know it if its my old one or not.....stop lying....the world is small


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Excellent, a BRG GTR. Heh heh. I can hear purists puking from here to Tokyo.

Needs a serious photographer to do that colour justice, but more power to you. Switch the dragon from red to a green three shades darker than BRG, lose the bonnet vinyl and all text. Be rather fine, methinks.

After looking again, I would do the dark green dragon on the bonnet and leave the rest untouched.


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

It looks like I posted in the Kindergarden section here .

Evo, your car was nothing special, just a white R34 GTR with Nismo skirts, spads, Volks and a Z-Tune front bumper , if it had one . . . . nearly every R34 GTR in japan looks like that and most on here anyway. . . . which again makes some comments one here rediculous , as the car on here is nothing more then a normal looking R34 GTR, with the difference that it is painted . .euhh yeah it is . .British Racing Green.
I don't know if it was your car or not, and I really give a damn. I heared last year it would be repaired by the owner or maybe not. I not have time and interest to know where my customers get their cars from when they order parts. . .and most definiately no obligation to tell any truth or not on here.

@jae, thanks for the comments, hope they will shoot it without the stickers in the sun. They won't make them green, as the shops colors are the way they are>red.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

jmotors said:


> @jae, thanks for the comments...


No problem. I like BRG on serious cars and am really interested in seeing the results of a formal shoot.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

You cant even answer a simple question.....but youre acting like the biggest partsseller/exporter in the world...."kindergarten" describes it pretty good...

My car was one of the cleanest GTR´s in europe,this is BRG thing is just junk,even if it was my car:nervous:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Gentlemen, wind it down NOW.

Someone posted pictures of a car. Some people didn't like it. But the sh*tslinging is getting old.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

jae said:


> Gentlemen, wind it down NOW.
> 
> Someone posted pictures of a car. Some people didn't like it. But the sh*tslinging is getting old.



If you would think this looks a bit like your old car,you would have asked the same question then me......if you got no answer or a smelling answer....what would you have done next???


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Not being funny chap but why do you care? You sold the car and it's not yours anymore??

I quite like the green btw, it's nice to be different! Not a big fan of graphics but I appreciate people like different things.:thumbsup:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

EvolutionVI said:


> If you would think this looks a bit like your old car,you would have asked the same question then me......if you got no answer or a smelling answer....what would you have done next???


Responded with a sight less enthusiastic vitriol. Mild curiosity would have been the highest mark, as it is not my car anymore, it is someone else's project.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Guys,i loved that car,spend a lot of money on it and just asked if maybe this *was* mine (as i would be happy if it would have been repaired instead of pulled to pieces..)....dont know whats difficult to understand there...i asked a simple question(which could have answered with yes or no,instead of stupid "i dont know it and there was a lot of crashed GTR´s" answers...i hate it when someone cant tell the truth...he know it and is not able to give a short simple answer...


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Well Evo you would please understand that after reading what your friend Bengtr has posted , I was really asking myself if I logged in to the right forum . . .

I thought we could have a professional discussion about whatever a Nismo kitted R34 GTR can have it's charms in british racing green or not. Also do I not need to take insults from you towards my company integrity, just because you want something and don't get it. 

Last thing, I really liked your previous car EVO, for what it was in germany. You have been one of the only ones to spend lots of cash and time in to the GTR dream and build a great machine . . . but if Bengtr wants to drive to the point that your car and work was so untouchable, even after you sold it and it was crashed in to pieces . . . . please forgive me my comments about your ex-car probably not winning the Tokyo Auto Salon contest.
This is not my car, Jmotors doesn't sell parts and we do not own cars . . . we are a consulting agency in japan and provide a service for thoses who need it . . and PCRL does the same on the other side of the line. That's the reason for such a "SHOW" not "TUNING_DEMO" car.
It's for thoses who have never seen a Skyline GTR in flesh and not for company ego-boosting.
Ask the owner your self www.pcrl.lu

Regards

Chris


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Well calm down guys.
I could have said it this way: "Oh dear, that car looks rubbish to me and I think the reason why nobody else has got this color is that BRG was done for oldtimer racing cars, old rangerovers and tanks and not for japanese performance cars. The reason why every GTR in japan looks like Alex old car is that it looks just right - being different by any means doesn't make something look good." 
But I used a different phrasing, get over it. I never offended you or your company as you apparently have nothing to do with this car. What you have to understand is that here in germany most people owning a Skyline eigher havent got the money, taste or knowledge to make a proper looking and quality car. Alex' car was the only one that had only quality parts on it and looked just perfect. So this is what made this car special - and not the most special looking GTR in the world, as you blame me to have said so. 
Now as this gets more and more childish, I suggest everybody remains calm, you answer Alex' question and everybody will be fine.


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

I have nothing to do with this debarcle over a crashed reinstated R34 GTR. But I tell you what, I spend alot of money on my car, more than alot of people on here. I would never trust someone who has the morality to comment pure disregard for honesty on a website especially when representing a business... You yourself have tarnished your company's integrity by blatantly admitting that you do not always tell the truth, to me this means it would be the same in selling me parts or a car. Not good karma there mate.

Secondly, there is nothing wrong with you admitting whether it is the previous owners wreck or not. No need to ignore his question as it does not reflect anything against you in anyway, now you have changed the perspective completely by admitting that you are dishonest.

Shame on you!


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

GT51R said:


> I have nothing to do with this debarcle over a crashed reinstated R34 GTR. But I tell you what, I spend alot of money on my car, more than alot of people on here. I would never trust someone who has the morality to comment pure disregard for honesty on a website especially when representing a business... You yourself have tarnished your company's integrity by blatantly admitting that you do not always tell the truth, to me this means it would be the same in selling me parts or a car. Not good karma there mate.
> 
> Secondly, there is nothing wrong with you admitting whether it is the previous owners wreck or not. No need to ignore his question as it does not reflect anything against you in anyway, now you have changed the perspective completely by admitting that you are dishonest.
> 
> Shame on you!


Where did you jump out ? Who are you? Did you actually read the thread ?. . . where exactly did I admit not telling the truth? . . 

Evo can call the owner in Lux. and try to get an answer for his questions . . maybe you didn't consider the fact that this is "NOT" my car and I won't disclose facts about my partners cars, either they ask me explicitely to do so.

This thread should be locked . .pathetic!:chairshot


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

*Use your eyes!*

Here is your answer from your own mouth...



jmotors said:


> It looks like I posted in the Kindergarden section here .
> 
> Evo, your car was nothing special, just a white R34 GTR with Nismo skirts, spads, Volks and a Z-Tune front bumper , if it had one . . . . nearly every R34 GTR in japan looks like that and most on here anyway. . . . which again makes some comments one here rediculous , as the car on here is nothing more then a normal looking R34 GTR, with the difference that it is painted . .euhh yeah it is . .British Racing Green.
> I don't know if it was your car or not, and I really give a damn. I heared last year it would be repaired by the owner or maybe not. I not have time and interest to know where my customers get their cars from when they order parts. . .*and most definiately no obligation to tell any truth or not on here*.
> ...


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

Well firstly if it isnt your car I would suggest you dont post it on a forum...

Secondly, I did read the thread, and you do nothing but epic back pedals and avoid answering questions which looks incredibly suspicious...

Thirdly, dont act as though you have the moral ground when you do nothing to clear yourself from looking like a moron and an arrogant person. Its pretty simple really, either answer his question with a YES or NO or simply say, I believe it is NOT your car etc 

This may help rather than ranting on about nothing which is pointless and admitting that you dont care about how you conduct yourself on a forum of possible high potential spending clients.

If I had you in my country and conducting yourself the way you were, you would be fired and copping a severe belting for admitting that you are a liar which makes my company look like a bunch of dodgy lying little bastards.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

jmotors said:


> Well Evo you would please understand that after reading what your friend Bengtr has posted , I was really asking myself if I logged in to the right forum . . .


Hi Chris,

its new to me that Ben is a friend of me,he is just logged in the same forums as i am....we have not meet eachother ever(or i cant rememember if we meet ever).....i asked a simple question and you could have answered it easily...that you didn´t answer it tells me that this is my ex-car,that is all i wanted to know...i didn´t even want to give a comment about it,i just wanted to ask if it was mine...nothing more.....


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Look it's very simple.

Mickey and pluto come to this thread and start bashing a car and scraping the thread. 
Then I have in all that, to answer question from this disrespectfull arrogant individuals.

This thread has been scraped and I really give a damn about Evos ex car.

You my friend have no point and most of all nobody on this forum gives a damn about it . . . it is GTR register business as usual: trader versus mob.

Good night.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i personally liked it

Mook


----------

